
Bill Gates wants to give the poor chickens. What they need is cash - dochtman
http://www.vox.com/the-big-idea/2017/3/14/14914996/bill-gates-chickens-cash-africa-poor-development
======
lukas099
> time and again, the research has shown that the poor make good investment
> choices when given the opportunity.

I find this interesting. Does anyone know what research the author is talking
about?

